# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > آموزش: آموزش به زبان ساده ASP.NET MVC 4

## farjadp

[IMG]www.faedu.ir/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/mvc-net4.jpg[/IMG]

با درود خدمت دوستان محترم
حدود سه سال پیش نسخه ای الکترونیکی از آموزش MVC.Net2 رو به زبان ساده منتشر کردم که با استقبال بی نظیر شما عزیزان روبرو شد. پس از آن تجربه ای نا موفق تحت عنوان فروشگاه الکترونیکی مانند پارسااسپیس را شروع کردم که بنا به دلایل مختلفی که مهمترینش درخواست برخی از دوستان! برنامه نویس بود که از بنده خواستند آن پروژه را یا تغییر مسیر دهم یا ناتمام بگذارم. بنده هم به احترام عزیزان پروژه را نیمه تمام رها کردم. از این بابت عذرخواهی می کنم
در کتاب حاضر به بررسی MVC.Net4 می پردازم. که این کتاب به احتمال فراوان دو کتاب مختلف باشد. یکی آموزش های پایه برای mvc و دیگری پروژه ای را برای نمونه شروع و مطمئناً به پایان خواهم رساند
کما فی السابق از شما همراهان خواهش می کنم که در این مسیر بنده را تنها نگذاشته و ایرادات کار را گوشزد نمایید
در این مسیر تنها مرگ بنده را از کار باز خواهد داشت. پس مطمئن باشید این کتاب را به پایان خواهم رساند
همچنین همانطور که اطلاع  دارید می توانید نسخه های کتاب به همراه سورس را از طرق سایت برنامه نویس و سایت شخصی بنده دنبال نمایید
و در نهایت راه های تماس با بنده : faedu.ir@gmail.com farjadp@live.com 
 09122830795            09195704521
با امید روزهای خوش برای شما هموطنان
مرتضی پورمحمد – 1/4/92


*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-= آخرین به روز رسانی و آپدیت جدید کتاب در تاریخ 22/5/92=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*


:: لینک در سایت مرکز آموزش های نوین آی تی ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت شرکت داده پردازان فرجاد ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت 4shared  
:: دانلود از sky drive مایکروسافت
:: دانلود از ترن بیت 

:: لینک ویژه و مستقیم

----------


## nima2014

کتاب قبلیت که مفت نمی ارزید!! ببینم این بار چکار میکنی... :متفکر:

----------


## farjadp

با درود
دوست گرامی خوشحال میشم نقطه نظراتتون رو بدونم
منتظر نظرات و انتقاداتتون هستم
در ضمن به عنوان برادر کوچکترتون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای اینکه "مچ" همکدیگرو بگیریم "دست " همدیگرو بگیریم. 

با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## asif1358

با سلام
لطفا لینک ها را دوباره چک کنید.
من که نتونستم

----------


## farjadp

لینک ها مشکل نداره
همشون کار میکنن
لینک 4شیر هم اضافه شده
http://www.4shared.com/office/o92uF1ZG/__mvcnet4.html

با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## klm555

خیلی ممنون
من با این که هنوز دانلود نکردم و نخوندم و تازه به جمع ASP.Net پیوستم ولی ازتون تشکر میکنم


پ.ن: ساعت 3 شب ، PDF رو با این که پیش زمینه هم نداشتم (چون ASP.net رو هنوز خوب نخوندم و اول کار هستم) ، شروع به خوندن کردم و تا انتها مطالعه کردم
نحوه نگارش کتاب تون خیلی عالی هست ، درسته شاید چون پیش زمینه نداشتم یه مقدار برام سخت بود که بتونم کامل مفاهیم رو درک کنم ولی همین که جرات کردم یهو بپرم وسط میدون ( به قول خودتون تو کتاب) برام جالب بود

مشتاق ادامه مباحث در این زمینه هستم ، یه پیشنهاد هم داشتم:

اگر بشه به همین صورت کم کم پیش رفت به نظرم آموزش بهتر جا میفته تا این که مثلا یک روزه 500 صفحه اضافه بشه

یه تجربه ای که داشتم: من برای کاری مجبور بودم به SQL تسلط نسبتا کاملی پیدا کنم ، برای شروع چند تا PDF با تعداد صفحات کم که زیاد وارد جزئیات نشده بودن رو خوندم بعد دیدم با کلیات آشنا شدم بهتره برم جزئیات رو هم مطالعه کنم پس کتاب  600 صفحه ای انتشارات  ناقوس رو مطالعه کردم  ، چند روز بعد هم کتاب SQL در 21 روز ، انتشارات نص رو مطالعه کردم (21 روز ، در 3 روز :دی) 

به نظر شخصی من : بهتره اول با اصول (بدون جزئیات بی مورد) آشنا شد ، بعد کم کم وارد کلیات و ... شد

----------


## farjadp

با درود خدمت عزیزان
نسخه ی جدید  در پست اول در دسترس شما عزیزان قرار گرفت. 
در این آپدیت شما رو با ساختن یک فرم ساده ی ورود اطلاعات آشنا کردیم


:: لینک در سایت مرکز آموزش های نوین آی تی ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت شرکت داده پردازان فرجاد ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت 4shared

با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## farjadp

با درود خدمت دوستان محترم
فصل اول به پایان رسید
تا اینجای کار تونستیم یک فرم بسازیم و اعتبار سنجی کنیم و براش استایل درست کنیم و در نهایت ارسال اطلاعات به پست الکترونیک داشته باشیم


:: لینک در سایت مرکز آموزش های نوین آی تی ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت شرکت داده پردازان فرجاد ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت 4shared
:: دانلود از sky drive مایکروسافت
:: دانلود از ترن بیت 

:: لینک ویژه و مستقیم - پایان فصل اول

با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

آقا همینجوری ادامه بده 
استفاده میکنیم

----------


## ahmad.yousefi

ما منتظر ادامه برنامه هستیما :)
حداقل بیاین شفاف سازی کنین قسمت جدید کِی میاد :دی

----------


## mojtabaa1975

سلام آقای محمد پور ، من نسخه اول کتابتون را خوندم عالیه . روان ، گام به گام و توضیحات کافی .
فقط خواهشن بگید فصل های بعدی کی ارائه میشن .

----------


## mojtabaa1975

ببخشید پورمحمد را اشتباها محمدپور نوشتم .

----------


## farhud

کار شما قابل تحسین است. امیدوارم ادامه دهید.

شما کتاب Pro ASP.NET MVC 4 را ترجمه می‌کنید؟

----------


## rezaei_y

دوست عزیز ممنون از لطفتون

قسمت های بعدی رو کی میذارید

----------


## behi1ty

با سلام و خسته نباشد
كتابتان عالي بود فقط يك سوال 
من تا الان ويندوزي كار مي كردم و الان مي خوام وب را شروع كنم
به نظر شما مي تونم مستقيم وارد MVC بشم يا حتما بايد قبلش ASP.NET و شروع كنم؟

----------


## oliya24

www.learnfiles.com

----------


## farjadp

با درود خدمت دوستان عزیز
شرمنده ترافیک کاریم زیاده و این کتاب جزو واجبات!
نهایت تا پس فردا یک بخش جدید آپلود میکنم. تازه الان شروع کردم به نوشتن بخش جدید

پاسخ برخی دوستان :
farhud  : دوست گرامی آموزش های بنده برداشت آزادی است از مجموع چند کتاب. یکی از کتاب ها همین است . چون این کتاب یکی از بزرگترین ومعتبرترین مرجع ها می باشد!
behi1ty  : بله ، مشکلی نداره. اتفاقاً اینجا به نسبت ویندوز شاید سی درصد هم کار کدنویسی نداشته باشید :دی
oliya24  : دوست عزیز مرسی از سایت خوبتون و ممنون که به جامعه برنامه نویسی کمک می کنید. لطفاً در صورت امکان در این تاپیک کار تبلیغاتی انجام نشود. راستشو بخواهید قصد دارم در نهایت تمامی حق چاپ و نشر این کتاب را به بنیاد همدلان کودک پرداخت کنم. چه مادی چه معنوی! به احترام کودکان سرطانی هم که شده تبلیغات نفرمایید. مرسی

دوستانی هم تماس گرفته بودند و سورس را میخواستند. یادم رفته بود آپلود کنم. مرسی از یادآوری . در سایت شرکت داده پردازن فرجاد سورس قابل دسترسی است ( این لینک )


با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما عزیزان
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## ghazanfar2

سلام
با تشکر کتابتون خیلی عالی بود و خیلی روان و ساده بیان شده
واقعا جای خوشحالی داره ادمایی مثل شما در جامعه ما وجود داره
منظر ادامه اموزشاتون هستیم

----------


## farjadp

با درود
شرمنده مسافرت بودم
دارم بر میگردم تهران
بخش بعدی رو تا حدودی آماده کردم. به امید خدا امشب ( سه شنبه ) آپلود می کنم
شرمنده که خیلی دیر شد

با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## uniqueboy_ara

منتظریم استاد  :لبخند:

----------


## csvbcscp

بسیار عالی
تلاشتو تحسین می کنم و برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم
متشکرم.

----------


## csvbcscp

از همون جمله اول کتاب، یه انرژی فوق العاده ای به خواننده القا می کنی
کارت واقعاً بی نظیره دوست من...
طرز بیانت آدمو به وجد میاره  "*بدون ترس* و واهمه اصلاً ببینید اون زبان یا پلت فرم چی میگه "

----------


## farjadp

با درود
تشکر از دوستان که همه جانبه حامی من بودند و هستند و واقعاً نمیدونم چطوری میتونم براتون جبران کنم

این قسمت از کتاب که آپدیت شده کوتاهه ولی بسیار ارزشمند ( از دید بنده ) ، قسمت بعدی که در طی روزهای آینده می نویسم پایان بخش دوم کتاب است و از آن به بعد پروژه رو شروع می کنیم. مهمترین دلیل که این بخش طولانی شده ( از نظر زمانی ) مهم بودنشه. مطمئناً خیلی از دوستان ممکنه از من ایراد بگیرند. ولی این بخش پایه ی برنامه نویسی و مفاهیم الفبایی هست. مطمئناً در پروژه ارزش این بخش رو بیشتر درک خواهید کرد. در به روز رسانی بعدی قسمت هایی را نیز به این قسمت اضافه خواهم کرد !!!!! شرمنده . . . 
در ضمن یک بخش مقدمه هم به پیشنهاد چند تن اساتید اضافه کردم، تاریخچه ی MVC که فقط یک پاراگراف رو نوشتم وچون بقیه ی کتاب برام اهمیت بسزایی داره این بخش رو میذارم آخر کار تمومش می کنم و از اونجایی هم که نمیخوام هرنوع اطلاعاتی و تاریخچه ای رو بنویسم! اینگونه شده که میبینید :دی


:: لینک در سایت مرکز آموزش های نوین آی تی ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت شرکت داده پردازان فرجاد ( لینک مقاله - لینک مستقیم برای دانلود )
:: لینک در سایت 4shared  
:: دانلود از sky drive مایکروسافت
:: دانلود از ترن بیت 

:: لینک ویژه و مستقیم



با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## uthman

واقعا دستت درد نکنه؟
مطالبتون خیلی با کتاب mvc4  انتشارت پندارپارس شبیه بود؟فک کنم از کارت کپی برداری کردن؟ :چشمک:

----------


## farjadp

با درود
جناب uthman  عزیز مرسی که وقت گذاشتید و کتاب رو تا این جای کار مطالعه کردید
خیر دوست عزیز بنده کلا با ریفرنس های ترجمه ی فارسی مشکل دارم و اصولا پایبند به حقوق هستم. به طور کل تمامی کتاب هایی که در مورد یک زبان برنامه نویسی هستند ، از نظر محتوایی بسیار نزدیک به هم هستند مگر اینکه مثال ها و تمرین ها متفاوت باشند...
بنده نه در جایگاهی هستم که بخواهیم اسم این جزوه را کتاب بگذارم و نه در جدی هستم که خودم رو برنامه نویس بدونم... ولی نیتم ، کمک کردنه و همیشه گفتم و از دوستان خوبی مثل شما خواستم که ایرادات کار را بگیرید و بهم گوشزد کنید.... خوشحال میشم ایرادات این جزوه رو بهم اطلاع بدید. منتظر انتقادات و پیشنهادات سازندتون هستم. به امید روزی که به جای گرفتن مچ یکدیگر، دست هم دیگر را در جهت پیشرفت بگیریم
با آرزوی موفقیت
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## miladna

ممنون مرتضی جان ، واقعا ازت ممنون ، حداقل تا اینجا که واقعا به من کمک کرد.
فقط یه چیزی ، آیا کتاب ( یه قول خودت جزو ( که به نظرم بزرگواریت رو می رسونه ) ) قراره بیشتر از 37 صفحه بشه؟
اگه آره ترتیب اضافه شدن فصول به چه صورت و چه ترتیبی هست؟
باز هم ممنون.

----------


## uniqueboy_ara

استاد کجایی؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmadborujerdi

تو رو خدا زود تر ادامه بده

----------


## javadnaby

عالی ادامه دهید

----------


## hamed II

به نظر من که مطالب جناب نصیری یه دوره آموزشی خیلی کامل هستش و نیازی به تکرار اون مطالب نیست  :متفکر:  دوستان واسه یادگیری میتونن به اون دوره آموزشی مراجعه کنند

----------


## farzanehk

به نظرم خيلي خوب بود..چرا ادامه پيدا نميكنه؟

----------


## ar_monti@

دوست عزیز ممنون از مقالتون 



> [IMG]www.faedu.ir/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/mvc-net4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> با درود خدمت دوستان محترم
> حدود سه سال پیش نسخه ای الکترونیکی از آموزش MVC.Net2 رو به زبان ساده منتشر کردم که با استقبال بی نظیر شما عزیزان روبرو شد. پس از آن تجربه ای نا موفق تحت عنوان فروشگاه الکترونیکی مانند پارسااسپیس را شروع کردم که بنا به دلایل مختلفی که مهمترینش درخواست برخی از دوستان! برنامه نویس بود که از بنده خواستند آن پروژه را یا تغییر مسیر دهم یا ناتمام بگذارم. بنده هم به احترام عزیزان پروژه را نیمه تمام رها کردم. از این بابت عذرخواهی می کنم
> در کتاب حاضر به بررسی MVC.Net4 می پردازم. که این کتاب به احتمال فراوان دو کتاب مختلف باشد. یکی آموزش های پایه برای mvc و دیگری پروژه ای را برای نمونه شروع و مطمئناً به پایان خواهم رساند
> کما فی السابق از شما همراهان خواهش می کنم که در این مسیر بنده را تنها نگذاشته و ایرادات کار را گوشزد نمایید
> در این مسیر تنها مرگ بنده را از کار باز خواهد داشت. پس مطمئن باشید این کتاب را به پایان خواهم رساند
> همچنین همانطور که اطلاع  دارید می توانید نسخه های کتاب به همراه سورس را از طرق سایت برنامه نویس و سایت شخصی بنده دنبال نمایید
> و در نهایت راه های تماس با بنده : faedu.ir@gmail.com farjadp@live.com 
> ...

----------


## debugger

عزیز pdf هایی که زحمت میکشی درست می کنی همشو جمع کن به ترتیب تاریخ یا فصل یا هر چی که میدونی تو پست اولت بزار و مرتبا پست اولتو ویرایش کن . اینطوری مشکل جستجو بین پست ها و دانلود فایل های تکراری برای کاربران پیش نمی یاد . امیدوارم آموزش هاتو سرعت ببخشی . البته مواظب باشید کیفیت فدای سرعت نشود !!!!

با تشکر از شما برادر بزرگوار

----------


## debugger

عزیز pdf هایی که زحمت میکشی درست می کنی همشو جمع کن به ترتیب تاریخ یا فصل یا هر چی که میدونی تو پست اولت بزار و مرتبا پست اولتو ویرایش کن . اینطوری مشکل جستجو بین پست ها و دانلود فایل های تکراری برای کاربران پیش نمی یاد . امیدوارم آموزش هاتو سرعت ببخشی . البته مواظب باشید کیفیت فدای سرعت نشود !!!!

با تشکر از شما برادر بزرگوار

----------


## itsurge

دوست عزیز کارت خوبه ولی یادت باشه شما کلیه مطالبی رو که میگی از کتاب asp.net mvc 4  انتشارات پندار پارس نوشته مهندس بهروز راد میگی لطفا مطالب این کتاب رو اینجا نگو درست نیست

----------

